# Fuente de alimentación muy estable



## samu (Ene 5, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

Necesito una fuente de alimentación de 24V muy estable para un circuito. El caso, es que tiene que resistir bien las variaciones de la tensión de alimentación (220 V) y por supuesto las variaciones de la carga. 
El circuito para el que se quiere utilizar es un oscilador colpitts del que posteriormente se medirán sus variaciones en amplitud por lo que es importante que la fuente sea estable. El consumo del circuito es pequeño, no lo he calculado pero supongamos 500mA. 
Siguiendo las reglas del foro, he estado mirando por ahí y he encontrado muchas cosas. La solución obvia es el LM7824 pero no se si esto da suficiente estabilidad. Supongo que se puede mejorar por medio de condensadores y buenos disipadores pero me gustaría que alguien me dijese cómo exactamente (no tengo problemas de espacio en la placa) y si es eficiente. 
Por otro lado, he leido algo sobre fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, supongo que esto no es necesario para pequeñas corrientes pero espero sus comentarios. 

Muchas gracias, espero que sus respuestas ayuden a muchos más que a mi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

A mi me dio muy buen resultado el IC LM723, incluye compensacion interna por temperatura

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/5/0w87150igkpyrpq0eu5rxzgh6c3y.pdf


----------



## samu (Ene 8, 2008)

¡¡Muchas gracias!

Tendré que usar el montaje con transistor para que la corriente sea suficiente pero despues de comparar la datasheet del 723 y del 7824 hay bastante diferencia en cuanto a la precisión. Creo que era lo que estaba buscando.


----------



## samu (Ene 10, 2008)

Bueno, ahora se me ocurre otra pregunta: ¿Varían las características del 723 al añadir el transistor para aumentar la corriente de salida?
Mi intuición me dice que si y lo que me gustaría saber es si sigue siendo mejor el 723 con transistor o el 7824 "a pelo".


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

No te varian porque la deteccion es sobre la carga, o sea compenza qualquier variacion debida al transistor, las prestaciones basicas del integrado practicamente no se degradan al aumentar la corriente.
A mi gusto, si quieres presicion y estabilidad sin grandes complicaciones, es la mejor opcion, muy superior a un LM78xx

Con ese integrado arme fuentes de 40A con una variacion de 0 a plena carga de 25mV

Si quieres mejor presicion armate una fuente de 4 conductores de salida, 2 son las salidadas de corriente y los otros 2 son los retornos de tension para el integrado, de esta forma compensas la caida de tension que introducen cables y fichas.

Existe un integrado que reemplaza a este (Equivalente PIN a PIN) y posee prestaciones superiores, pero el valor es 100 veces superior (Codigo no recuerdo)

Luego recorde que tambien logre buena presicion y estabilidad con unos zener programables TL431.
Es otra alternativa.
Es engañoso, da bastante mas de lo que parece.

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/TL/TL431A.pdf


----------



## laprast (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola Samu.

Aprovechando el buscador del foro, he encontrado este post que me viene de maravilla. Tengo un caso parecido, en el que estoy diseñando una fuente con salida 24v y 3 A. He estado revisando el datasheet del 723 y creo que el IC me viene para el pelo. .

De todas las figuras que aparecen en tal datasheet, creo que la que mejor se me adapta en mis condiciones es el de la figura 16, atacando un transistor NPN, que bueno, ya miraré cual es el mas adecuado en relacion calidad-precio.

Para ajustar la tension de salida ya he calculado las resistencias del divisor de tension que lleva al pin 5, pero tengo ciertas dudas que espero que me las puedas aclarar:

1- ¿Porque la resistencia que lleva al pin 2 es de 1000k?
2- ¿Que criterio se debe de tener para elegir la resistencia shunt Rsc?
3- La red de compensacion formada por R1, R2 y C1 no la acabo de entender. Me la podrias explicar por favor?

Si ves alguna otra alternativa me la comentas vale?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## laprast (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola muy buenas.
Me gustaria recuperar este hilo, preguntadoos un par de cuestiones sobre esta fuente de alimentacion que he encontrado por la red. Seguro que me podeis ayudar. Vamos a ver. En principio el circuito que se nos presenta es el que esta adjunto a este post.






1-. Esta resistencia sirve para que, en el momento que haya un cortocircuito, el transistor bc de la izquierda se polariza, por tanto el condensador entre la pata 13-4 se descarga por dicha resistencia, llevando el pin 13 a masa e inhibiendo el LM723 y por consiguiente, evitar el cortocircuito; pero la pregunta es, ¿porqué es tan alta esa resistencia de 47k?

2-.No se que funcion desempeña esta resistencia de 39Ohms

3-.Este condensador pone 220, pero no sé exactamente en que unidades está ni porqué tiene ese valor. Creo que sirve para estabilizar el lazo de realimentacion que tiene el CI pero no estoy seguro. 

4-. Esta red RC no pillo qué funcion tiene.

¿Alguien me podria explicar en pocas palabras todas estas dudas? Le estaria muy agradecido.
Muchas gracias por la atensión.
Saludos.


----------



## bidaiaria (Abr 27, 2009)

hola laprast, he estado mirando tus peticiones y yo tampoko he  logrado entenderlas.
Ami también me gustaria saber las respuestas. Quizas nuestro amigo fogonazo pueda solventarlas.
Esperemos que nos ayude. Rogemos al señor, oohhh aleluyaaaa
SAludos


----------



## kagiva (May 19, 2009)

```
1-. Esta resistencia sirve para que, en el momento que haya un cortocircuito, el transistor bc de la izquierda se polariza, por tanto el condensador entre la pata 13-4 se descarga por dicha resistencia, llevando el pin 13 a masa e inhibiendo el LM723 y por consiguiente, evitar el cortocircuito; pero la pregunta es, ¿porqué es tan alta esa resistencia de 47k?
```

R- La razón del valor 47k es para que la caída de tensión en el condensador de 220pf, se produzca de forma paulatina dentro de unos márgenes evitando en cierto modo oscilaciones indeseadas.


```
2-.No se que funcion desempeña esta resistencia de 39Ohms
```

R- Esta R es una rama del divisor de tensión formado por la R de emisor, el pot. de 250R del limitador de corriente, de modo que, cuando la posición del pot. está a 0R (es decir, en el extremo de la patilla 3), lo que evita sobre cargar la patilla 2 



```
3-.Este condensador pone 220, pero no sé exactamente en que unidades está ni porqué tiene ese valor. Creo que sirve para estabilizar el lazo de realimentacion que tiene el CI pero no estoy seguro.
```

R- Exactamente, para compensar o estabilizar el lazo de realimentación, la patilla 4 es la entrada inversa del amplificador diferencial. El valor del condensador se presenta en picofaradios y habitualmente suele estar entre 100pf y 220pf.


```
4-. Esta red RC no pillo qué funcion tiene.
```

R- Tiene la misión de retardar por un corto tiempo la salida, hasta que se estabilice el normal funcionamiento del dispositivo LM723.

 Observa el esquema interno del LM723, para comprender mejor lo que ocurre.

 Espero haber despejado esas dudas.

 [/code]


----------



## LORD KSPER (May 19, 2009)

A esta fuente se le puede variar el voltage de salida, como las de laboratorio?

saludos


----------



## crimson (May 19, 2009)

Hola Lord Ksper, la tensión de esta fuente puede variarse alrededor de 8- 14V con los valores indicados. Para variarlos más hay que jugar con los valores que están en el potenciómetro de "Ajuste Tensión". Un consejo: hay que armarla sin la resistencia de 47K que va de la pata 13 al colector del BC548 del protector de cortos, una vez que funciona todo OK recién hay que instalarla: si la regulación cae hay que elevarla, en mi caso la llevé a 150K, esto es porque influye el hfe del BC548, si es muy alta se realimenta y se vuelve inestable. Por lo demás anda bien. Saludos C


----------



## laprast (May 20, 2009)

Hola Kagiva, me has aclarado las dudas perfectamente. Muchas gracias.



			
				crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola Lord Ksper, la tensión de esta fuente puede variarse alrededor de 8- 14V con los valores indicados. Para variarlos más hay que jugar con los valores que están en el potenciómetro de "Ajuste Tensión". Un consejo: hay que armarla sin la resistencia de 47K que va de la pata 13 al colector del BC548 del protector de cortos, una vez que funciona todo OK recién hay que instalarla: si la regulación cae hay que elevarla, en mi caso la llevé a 150K, esto es porque influye el hfe del BC548, si es muy alta se realimenta y se vuelve inestable. Por lo demás anda bien. Saludos C



crimson. Me gustaria preguntarte, que valor de resistencia tengo que poner en vez de la de 47kOhms, cuando mi tension de salida es de 24v. Te digo esto porque sin esa resistencia, la fuente me funciona bien, pero cuando inserto esa resistencia y simulo un cortocircuito, (uno las bornas de salida directamente), al LM723 no le da tiempo a inhibirse, y el transistor de paso gordo, se me quema, yendo al traste el sistema de anticortocircuitos.
Tengo que decir que en la fuente que he diseñado, la salida del CI (pata 10) va directamente a la base del transistor de paso que anteriormente he comentado. Es decir, no he seguido el modelo de la fuente que he posteado en la que un transistor polariza a 2 transistores de paso.
¿que solucion me podeis dar?
Si necesitais algun dato me lo preguntais.
Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## crimson (May 20, 2009)

Hola laprast, te comento que la regulación principal de sobrecorrientes está entre las patas 2 y 3 del 723 y es bastante efectiva, la que lleva el preset de 250 ohms y la resistencia de 39 ohms a la salida.
¿porqué se pone la resistencia de 47K en el circuito protector de cortos? Simple: el detector de sobrecorriente en las patas 2 y 3 lo que hace es mantener una corriente máxima. Esto es: suponemos que hacemos un corto y tengo la fuente seteada para una corriente máxima de 8A, hacemos el corto y por todo el sistema circulan 8A, por lo que calentarían las bormas y el paso final constantemente mientras dure el corto. Este sistema limita la corriente, pasan estos 8A, si no estuviera el limitador pasarían un montón, haciendo un desastre. Si el corto dura mucho calentaría demasiado. La resistencia de 47K lo que hace es "tirar abajo" la tensión de salida para que no disipe tanta potencia inútilmente. ¿Cuál es el valor de esta resistencia para 24V? Honestamente no lo sé, habría que probar. Yo siempre utilizo el parámetro "Cn" (Cantidad necesaria). Acordate de las "Leyes de Murphy", entre ellas está la "Constante de Skiness" que es el valor que hay que sumar o restar, multiplicar o dividir, para que eel resultado obtenido concuerde con la teoría aceptada. En mi fuente de 12V tuve que elevar el valor a 150K. Lo hice al tanteo. Aquí habría que probar la fuente sin esa resistencia y probar con un preset, digamos de 250K e ir tanteando hasta que no pierda regulación en el uso normal. Saludos C


----------



## laprast (May 20, 2009)

Hola crimsom.
Quisiera plantear una situacion en relacion con el post que has escrito.
Imaginemos que no existe la famosa resistencia de 47k. Inmediatamente hacemos un cortocircuito a la salida. Tenemos una resistencia limitadora con un preset para 3A. Mientras dura el corto, pasaran los 3A pero, ¿y la tension de salida?. Se supone que cae hasta 0, ya que hemos unido los bornes de salida. Por lo tanto, esos 24V, si Kirchoff no nos engañó, alguien se los tendrá que quedar. En este caso, yo creo que el transistor de paso es el damnificado, osea el que realmente "sufre" toda esa energia.
Entonces, según tú, si ponemos la resistencia de 47k, mientras dure ese cortocircuito, hace que lleve la pata 13 del IC a ground ihibiendolo ¿no?
Corriegeme si me equivoco.
Saludos.


----------



## crimson (May 20, 2009)

Así es laprast, cuando hay una condición de cortocircuito la fuente pasa a comportarse como un generador de corriente constante, 3A en este caso, disipando inútilmente una potencia de 24V x 3 A = 72W, provocando el calentamiento de los transistores de salida. Cuando la tensión de salida cae a cero (condición de cortocircuito) el par de BC548 lo detecta y manda a masa la resistencia de 47K, haciendo caer la regulación de la fuente, bajando entonces la corriente por el par de transistores de salida y disminuyendo también la disipación de los mismos. Ese es todo el truco. Saludos C


----------



## laprast (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola muy buenas.
Quiero retomar este interesante hilo, diciendo que en el esquema que he planteado en el post #7, he probado el sistema anticortocircito, con los mismos componentes y mismas caracteristicas de la fuente.
Los resultados no son como los esperados. Os los comento a continuación.
En el momento en el que simulo un cortocircuito en la tension de salida, (uno directamente los dos bornes de salida), se supone que el transistor BC548 de la izquierda se satura, llevando a masa la pata 13 del IC mediante la resistencia de 47 KOhms. Pues bien, el transistor sí que se satura, pero el condensador de la pata 13 no llega a descargarse del todo, por consiguiente, el transistor del salida del IC sigue teniendo tension en su base. Por eso, la tension de salida final sí que cae hasta 0, pero por el transistor gordo sigue pasando la corriente limitada, por lo que sigue sufriendo toda la potencia, cuando en realidad, en estado de cortocircuito deberia de disipar 0W de potencia. ¿Alguien me podria dar una explicación?
Gracias por vuestra atención y espero vuestras contestaciones y opiniones.
Saludos.


----------

